# Bee Hive Shack- April 2010 (Lots of Pix)



## fivefive (Aug 24, 2012)

This is an abandoned and derelict Bee Hive shack (so I'm told) in a field near Colerne, Wiltshire.
There are two buildings here- one of wooden construction, the other of brick.
I was first introduced to this site in 2003. There was no fire damage back then.
This place really used to give me the creeps. I felt like I was linked to it in a past life or something weird.
I took these pictures in April 2010 but didn't think I'd end up sharing them online.
I should go back soon and take some more.


----------



## krela (Aug 24, 2012)

It's part of a mostly demolished domestic site for RAF Colerne.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 24, 2012)

sometimes less is more

No offence intended but that is a lot of pics for a derelict shed


----------



## fivefive (Aug 24, 2012)

krela said:


> It's part of a mostly demolished domestic site for RAF Colerne.



Are you sure? It's on the edge of a copse, in the middle of some fields.


----------



## fivefive (Aug 24, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> sometimes less is more
> 
> No offence intended but that is a lot of pics for a derelict shed



I do like to be thorough. Nobody's asking you to look at them all


----------



## krela (Aug 25, 2012)

fivefive said:


> Are you sure? It's on the edge of a copse, in the middle of some fields.



That's usually exactly where domestic sites are.


----------



## fivefive (Aug 25, 2012)

I have consulted my guide, who tells me that when first discovered, there were jars inside and four hive boxes outside.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a serious power supply for a bunch of bee hives


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 25, 2012)

Police tape? Was there a bee rave?

I'm pretty sure it's never been a bee hive?


----------



## fivefive (Aug 25, 2012)

My guide is adamant that there was all sorts of bee keeping equipment in there which mysteriously disappeared a week later.


----------



## fivefive (Aug 25, 2012)

birdinanaviary said:


> Police tape? Was there a bee rave?



Oh bee-hive!


----------



## smiler (Aug 25, 2012)

Well worth a mooch, although it looks well screwed and how kind of the police to warn you of the nettles, I enjoyed looking Thanks


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 26, 2012)

you need power to spin honey to extract it so its quite likely


----------



## krela (Aug 26, 2012)

It may well have been used to keep bees at one point in time, but I'm stating, categorically, that the brick building was originally part of a domestic site for RAF Colerne, and the electrics and glazed M&E tile is contemporary with that period. The wooden shack is newer.

Buildings uses quite often change over time you know...


----------



## P Bellamy (Sep 4, 2012)

The wooden building appears to be constructed from RAF Type B Sectional Hutting panels.


----------



## Carlh (Sep 4, 2012)

I can see why you would be freaked by that place when you're a kid. Freaks me looking at your pics ! lol. great work.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 4, 2012)

Got to agree with Paul here, that's far too many pictures of a collapsed wooden shed frankly. Sorry but it has to be said.


----------

